

At Rental Car Upstart, You’ll Take a Silver Audi, or Walk - Eduardo3rd
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2012/10/silvercar/

======
Eduardo3rd
I'm pretty excited about the possibility of having access to a decent car at a
more affordable price. Hope these guys do really well.

------
adamjernst
Brilliant. I've longed for something like this.

